# Round 2 aluminum duck call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Aluminum sleeved barrel wrapped in Box Elder Burl & solid aluminum insert wrapped in mor BEB..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, how does the aluminum sound? Any difference


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great looking call, and I was wondering the same think as Bill.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very comparative to acrylic.. Thanks guys!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I must have my ipad set wrong. I cant see the pictures?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, me too. Can't see photos. Even on tapatalk


----------

